
Ask HN: Where are the smaller known laptop manufacturers? - drannex
I have been looking for smaller, more underground, laptop&#x2F;computer manufacturers to purchase my next system.<p>I know of system76, but there must be more! Any suggestions?
======
detaro
For laptops, there's Schenker/XMG (afaik similar to system76, based on
barebones, not fully custom designs, which would be somewhere between
extremely hard and impossible as a small company)

For desktops, there's tons of small companies building systems from stock
components.

~~~
dustinmr
I recently bought one of the Star Lites from these guys:
[https://starlabs.systems](https://starlabs.systems)

Very nice machine so far. My only real complaint is the trackpad. Coming from
years of Macs and a Pixelbook, it was a shock to the fingers.

The 13 inch machine has a glass touchpad, so presumably that’s not a complaint
there.

Either way, reasonable price, works well, arrived very quickly.

------
juangacovas
You may find useful this forum post on European CLEVO resellers:
[http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/clevo-resellers-
in-t...](http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/clevo-resellers-in-the-
european-union-v1.652403/)

------
actionowl
I consult this list every once in a while:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_laptop_brands_and_manu...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_laptop_brands_and_manufacturers)

------
yulaow
Building based on clevo designs (as system76 is doing) there is tuxedo (based
in germany)

